# an Excellent trained behavior to share...



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

So I have had Zeke my new boy just over 2 months... I believe I mentioned that his previous owner was a professional dog trainer and her plan for Zeke had
been to show him. Unfortunately, he just grew to big, he is way over the standard height, and weighs in at 75 lbs, lean. So I reap the benefit of having a very well
mannered, well behaved dog that minds very well. So the reason for this thread is to let you all know about one of the behaviors she has taught him... It is new to me, but might not be new to you all.
The command is "MAT " ( I often point to the place I want him to go) at this command, he will go to any throw rug, door mat, dog bed or pillow, that is in his immediate vicinity and lay down there and stay put. I Love it! It has worked especially well with my 90 yr old mom, as there are two dog pillows in the living room where she has her chair, and she can tell Zeke "Mat" and he goes to the pillow and lays down. He will "Mat" on the area rug just outside the kitchen when I am cooking, and Mat just about anywhere he is told to do so, if the material is other than a hard surface floor, it makes a good mat. It is extremely helpful when someone comes to the door, or I want to get him isolated quickly. He is totally treat trained, so I do need to reinforce his good response with food, but he is getting used to the fact I don't always have food, and he gets an affection reward instead. Food works best for him.
For those of you with young pups... This might be a behavior you would be interested in teaching.
Just thought I would share.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

I can't even get my boy to sit when someone comes to the door. I can't imagine getting him to go to a mat. This is a good idea and i would like to teach this skill. I am not sure how to go about it though. Does anyone have any good links on instructional videos on how to do this best.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

MikoMN said:


> I can't even get my boy to sit when someone comes to the door. I can't imagine getting him to go to a mat. This is a good idea and i would like to teach this skill. I am not sure how to go about it though. Does anyone have any good links on instructional videos on how to do this best.


I'd be interested too. Kaylee will sit when the doorbell rings, but as soon as I turn and open the door she is at the door. She isn't good with the staying portion because she might miss seeing a new person..


----------

